
Show HN: Open Source JavaScript Web Miner for Monero and Electroneum - cryptonoter
https://github.com/cryptonoter/CryptoNoter
======
aspett
My instant reaction is this is a terrible idea. Can't get past that feeling
either. There are much better ways for people to monetize than use a tool like
this. Cool tech - wrong reason.

